
Ask HN: Self Hosted Google Inbox Alternative? - kolemcrae
I am addicted to Google Inbox. It finally got me to inbox zero and I love how it&#x27;s set up. Mainly the snooze and done feature.<p>Is there a way to do this self hosted? Something open source would be best.
======
luxpir
That'll be a no, I think. If you can carry over your discipline in inbox-
zeroing, you can set up mutt with gmail and never have to suffer a clunky,
slow interface again... Tagging and saving 'do later' messages into a 'Snooze'
and 'Done' folders wouldn't take much setting up.

